# cooling



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

whats up, i did a search and came up with a couple of causes and fixes but need reassurance. here is the problem, my car over heated for the first time. it got really cold here and for some reason it just over heated, so i parked it in my nice warm garage to discover the fans are no longer working. the high speed fan (big) needed help to get spinning so i knew my fans were on the way out. i just purchased a new fan set up for the car and waiting on delivery. i did some reading about the second water pump and have noticed that isn't running either, so i put power to the pump and it came on and i also put power to the fans and they also power on. i read that the FCM could be the blame. i have already put a new thermostat, green coolant sensor and water pump along with all timing components. now will the FCM stop the fans and secondary water pump from working at the same time? i know there is a big ol test out there to see if the FCM is good or bad and i think i read it some place but if the FCM has nothing to do with the secondary water pump then i dont wanna mess with the FCM. my friend has a spare FCM for me but it will be a few days before i get it. what causes the FCM to go bad just like that with out sign and why do the German cars have to be so technical lol by the way its a 03 Jetta AWP 1.8 turbo 189k


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

i dont know why but i decided to run the test again on the water pump and thing is semi locked up, it would spin and then stop spin and then stop. i pulled it apart to find the plastic that holds the impeller was broken and the brushes were near dead. so i ordered a new secondary water pump and at the same time i ordered the radiator switch so this way everything in front is brand new that has to do with cooling. i ordered (all new) fans, secondary water pump, radiator switch, control module, it already has a new water pump, thermostat, timing belt, radiator and hoses. The new parts i ordered threw yesterday and today would make entire new cooling system for the car lol. i did a radiator flush and put all brand new (red) coolant in 50/50 with distilled water. i noticed there was green antifreeze coming out when i flushed the system and out came alot of muck and grime. after about 300 miles or so and after i figure out my cooling fan situation im going to do another flush. is there some kind of acid or cleaner i can run with the antifreeze to clean the inside of the block? the car has high milage and want the car to last as long as possible.


----------



## scraperape69 (Jan 10, 2015)

Coolant question.
just traded got an 82 rabbit with an aba 2.0 swap, dude that did it before me, swapped the dash wit an 91 cabriolet dash, but here is my isse.
There is 50/50 coolant, a.k.a green coolant with phosphate. I was under the impression all VW take PENTIFROST a.k.a g12/13 coolant.
OR THE PINK ****.
please help.


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

I had gotten the g12 red which was called for the awp 1.8 turbo , I was told not to use the "green 50/50" it will screw up the motors cooling system. From what was said it funks up your motor like cholesterol, that was in my motor to so I drained and flushed the system and put 75/25 mixture of g12 red


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

Is there a way to test the green top coolant sensor, I read that could be not turning my fans on to. Thing that I've done, I bypassed the radiator switch and low comes on only, I bought a new switch still no go. I bought new fans (needed them any ways) still don't turn on I pulled the cover off the fcm and I don't see anything fried and with the key on or off I can trigger the fans to kick on so I know I got power to the fcm I'm still waiting on the new fcm and the secondary water pump. Wile waiting I had another green top sensor and tried that and it didn't turn the fans on, I don't know if that sensor is good or not cus its a few years old and from my old beetle. I just wanted to see wile waiting for these parts of I can diagnose other problems by trying to see if this green top sensor is bad or not, can I do a ohm or voltage test? I looked at all fuses and cleaned all of them. Nothing is bad or burned on top of the battery. I also read that low a/c pressure will not kick the fans on as well? What's the correct lbs of coolant is right for the Jetta. My AC blew freezing during summer and fans were working wasn't until like last week when everything just stopped and over heated. I checked all plugs and everything is plugged up god this is getting to be a hassle


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

Is there a way to test the green top coolant sensor, I read that could be not turning my fans on to. Thing that I've done, I bypassed the radiator switch and low comes on only, I bought a new switch still no go. I bought new fans (needed them any ways) still don't turn on I pulled the cover off the fcm and I don't see anything fried and with the key on or off I can trigger the fans to kick on so I know I got power to the fcm I'm still waiting on the new fcm and the secondary water pump. Wile waiting I had another green top sensor and tried that and it didn't turn the fans on, I don't know if that sensor is good or not cus its a few years old and from my old beetle. I just wanted to see wile waiting for these parts of I can diagnose other problems by trying to see if this green top sensor is bad or not, can I do a ohm or voltage test? I looked at all fuses and cleaned all of them. Nothing is bad or burned on top of the battery. I also read that low a/c pressure will not kick the fans on as well? What's the correct lbs of coolant is right for the Jetta. My AC blew freezing during summer and fans were working wasn't until like last week when everything just stopped and over heated. I checked all plugs and everything is plugged up god this is getting to be a hassle


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

ok now im confused my secondary water pump (new) was installed today and when i turn the key on or start the pump dont run, isnt the pump suppose to come on wile key is on? i checked all fuses and every single fuse is good. i assume that what ever is keeping my fans from running is keeping the water pump from running i checked the pump with 12+ and the pump runs. i dunno im almost ready to just give up and sell and thats not like me to do i havent received my fan control module yet and thats the last part to replace.


----------



## 03jettadave (Oct 5, 2014)

ok after intensive testing i decided to take the cap back off the FCM i grabbed it with both hand to strangle it and hey what do you know the fans and secondary water pump kicked on with out delay... so im just waiting on the FCM to come in and my problem is fixed. just so you know "newbies" if your fans stop working, secondary water pump stops working check your FCM. the FCM controls your secondary water pump which i didnt know till just now, god i did alot of reading. lol i now know everything to know about these motors and cooling systems lol


----------



## Scottabrown (Feb 28, 2015)

The FCM are assume to be modified to your car.I have perused if your get one with indistinguishable choices as your,it may work.All your issues are controlled by the FCM. 

Today I attempted to begin the auto and it wouldnt crank. when I associated my predator to check for any codes the predator continued saying to turn ignition on when it was in the on position. what's more the stopping lights are still out. I needed to furnish a proportional payback to stock so when changing the FCM there would be no cmr tune on the auto. Anyhow now I cant and wonder on the off chance that I will have the capacity to reload stock and afterward cmr tune to the new setup.


----------

